# Mini T suspension help...



## kwik-e (Oct 14, 2004)

I recently bought a Mini T with a Mamba set up. I plan to race offroad carpet this winter. I am new to racing, however I have noticed a problem with the front suspension....it binds bad and does noe rebound entirely. I have had the shocks off the car, the are free, and the front arms move about freely, but assembled together, and they bind. 
Is this a normal problem...Any solutions???


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

That's not a normal problem and it's one you need to fix especially if you're going to be running a brushless motor. You say the arms are free and they fall to the ground when you lift them w/o shocks hooked up, right? And the shocks are filled with oil and the shafts move in & out freely? Are you running enough preload on the springs and are the springs stiff enough? Usually a bent hinge pin is the cause but that shows up when you take the shock off and move the arm. Check and see if the front shocks are mounted *IN *the front arms and not mounted to the back edge. A crooked shock is not a happy shock.


----------

